
The race to the Moon was so unpopular at one point, Eisenhower called JFK nuts - x43b
https://www.fastcompany.com/90375432/the-race-to-the-moon-was-so-unpopular-at-one-point-president-eisenhower-called-jfk-nuts
======
howard941
"It's difficult to make predictions, especially about the future" . (Unknown
Dane [https://quoteinvestigator.com/2013/10/20/no-
predict/](https://quoteinvestigator.com/2013/10/20/no-predict/))

I worked my first real law job for a couple who idolized JFK, but never really
knew why, they were right-center what I thought Republicans. With more
maturity I've come to realize the immensity of the loss and the damage the
country and the rest of the world particularly in SE Asia suffered in his
passing. It took Johnson to pass JFK's ideas, true, Great Society, and take us
to the moon, and now we're disassembling it and regressing. The shame of it
all.

